# Lost a thread!



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I was adding some more information into the #1 post of the thread below, saved it, and it was blank.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327

Help, can we get this restored?
Did I hit a size limit on the thread?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is text ripped from Google's cache:

Attached is a file that shows a simple wired/wireless/HR20 setup. There are screen shots showing step-by-step setup of a router, a wireless bridge, and the HR20 settings. See the attached document "Route-Bridger-HR20 Config.pdf".

Have fun, good luck, and don't be afraid to ask questions.

Before going any further, make sure you have updated the firmware on your router and any other network device(s) to the latest firmware provided by the OEM., OEM-Original Equipment Manufacturer.

Facts on Network Connection provided on Directv Equipment
The USB port does NOT support the use of a network adapter, Directv USB Port Programing File
There are no hardware additions that can be added internally to the Directv equipment that would make the equipment wireless network capable, like a PC
HR20-700 - One single RJ45 port with MDI/MDI-x 100 Full Duplex, no cross over cable required
HR20-100 - Two RJ45 ports with MDI/MDI-x 100 Full Duplex, no cross over cable required, only Port 1 is currently enabled
H21-200 - One single RJ45 port with MDI/MDI-x 100 Full Duplex, no cross over cable required, network port not currently enabled
H23-600 - One single RJ45 port with MDI/MDI-x 100 Full Duplex, no cross over cable required, network port not currently enabled
HR21-xxx - Two RJ45 ports with MDI/MDI-x 100 Full Duplex, no cross over cable required, network switch chip set, both ports active and can be used to daisy chain, "Drawing of an HR21 daisy chain hook-up.pdf"
R22-xxx - Two RJ45 ports with MDI/MDI-x 100 Full Duplex, no cross over cable required, network switch chip set, both ports active and can be used to daisy chain, "Drawing of an HR21 daisy chain hook-up.pdf"

Note - When multiple RJ45 plugs exist on your equipment, try connecting the internet network cable into Ethernet Port 1 first. Run the "Test Connection" in network tab of the system menu if the internet test shows connected, leave the cable in that port. If not, try putting the cable in Ethernet port 2 and run the test again.

Common Home Network IP Scheme
The most common home network IP scheme is the 192.168.1.x numbering. This is known as a Class C license by definition. Normal masks for this IP is 255.255.255.0 which allows the last 3 numbers to be used as individual IP addresses. There are 4 blocks of numbers, a.b.c.d. that are separated by a decimal point. By using the 255.255.255.0 mask this defines the subnet. With this subnet mask a network can have a range of 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254 for IP addresses in the house. That is a lot of address space. The reason the same numbers can be used in my house and in your house is because to the equipment we have allows internal numbers that do not get to the outside world. This is the router/gateway or cable/DSL modem that makes the real connection to the outside world and gets an outside IP address to use. The outside IP address is the point of attack, not the internal home network IP address.

The hardware equipment below, is hardware that others or I have used and have had success with. There are many different models/brands that will most likely work as well. I am not promoting/selling any of the mentioned equipment and the equipment is ALWAYS Subject To Change!

The below mentioned hardware has been verified to work by someone on this forum.

Hardware Wireless Routers for connection to your home network

Buffalo Technology Wireless WHR -G125 configured as a Router
D-Link Wireless Gaming Router DGL-4300 - 1 Gb RJ45 Links
D-Link DI-624 Wireless Cable/DSL Router, 4-Port Switch, 802.11g, 108Mbps
Linksys BEFSR81 - Cable/DSL Router with 8-Port Switch, 10/100 Full Duplex RJ45 Links
Linksys WRT300N - 1 Gb RJ45 Links
Linksys WRT350N - 1 Gb RJ45 Links
Linksys WRT54GS - 10/100 Full Duplex RJ45 Links
Netgear RANGEMAX NEXT WIRELESS-N ROUTER WNR834B - available with 4 10/100 or 1 Gb Full Duplex RJ45 links

Hardware Alternatives for hooking up the HR2x via Wireless or PowerLine

Buffalo Technology Wireless-G MIMO Performance 4 Port Ethernet Converter WLI-TX4-G54HP
Buffalo Technology Wireless WHR -G125 configured as a Bridge
Buffalo AirStation WHR-HP-G54 Wireless Cable/DSL Smart Router
D-Link DAP-1522 Xtreme N Duo Wireless Bridge/Access Point, 4 Gigabit LAN Ports
Linksys Wireless-G Business 5 Port Ethernet Bridge WET200
Linksys WRT54GS, using dd-wrt Firmware, see Third party firmware for your router
Netgear XE104G Kit 4 10/100 Mbps Powerline switch ports and 1 85 Mbps Powerline bridge port at the router
Netgear WGPS606 Print Server as a Wireless Bridge
SMC SMCWEB-N Draft 11n Wireless Access Point/Ethernet Client
Airlink APL-8511 85Mbps PowerLine Adapter, takes 2, one plugs into RJ45 of HR20 other into RJ45 of router
Belkin 802.11g Wireless Ethernet Adapter F5D7330
Directv HD DVR Networking Kit, See First Look
D-Link DWL-G820 Wireless Gaming Adapter, 802.11g, 108Mbps
D-Link Wireless 108Mbps Gaming Adapter DWL-G820
D-Link Wireless Bridge Gaming adapter DGL-3420
D-Link DPR-1260 Rangebooster G Multifunction Print Server Device
Linksys Wireless-G Game Adapter WGA54G
Linksys Wireless-G Ethernet Bridge WET54G
Linksys Wireless-N Game Adapter WGA600N
Netgear XE102G Kit 10 Base T Powerline port at HR2x and 1 14 Mbps Powerline port at the router
ZyXEL G-470 802.11g Wireless Ethernet Bridge

BLUE = Multiple RJ45 network connections available! This means if you have more than one HR20 or other equipment that needs to be on the network in your media center area, these wireless devices will provide that access.
PURPLE = Directv Branded/Supported

Hard Wired
This is by far the most reliable, secure, and best speed to use when possible. A switch can be added at the media center for multiple connection's of equipment and a up link cable can be wired to the DSL/Cable modem box. The up link cable consists of nothing more than a patch cable between the switch and the router. Today, most switches/routers have what is called MDI/MDI-X capabilities. This means you do NOT need a cross over cable because the switch/router chip set will auto detect this and make the adjustment as needed for the straight through cable or cross over cable.

Hard Wired using a Laptop to Gain Internet Access
Using a Windows Laptop as a Bridge Device
Using a MAC Laptop as a Internet Sharing Device

Network IP Addresses and Subnet Mask Usage
Now here is how to use your network mask to your advantage.
Example

Linksys router uses 192.168.1.1 as the base IP
Buffalo 4 port uses 192.168.10.1 as the base IP

To make these IP addresses work together without changing the base IP use the subnet mask 255.255.0.0. This will give an IP scheme from 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.254.254 and will be in the same subnet.
Results are you can keep your default IP scheme that is set on the equipment. This will require your PC's, printers, xbox, etc to also have the subnet mask changed as well so they will be in the same IP subnet.

When to use DHCP and when to use Static
Static IP's are assigned primarily to devices that need to be a known IP address forever. Printers are a very good example of this. When a printer has a static IP, it can easily be assigned to multiple PC's as the default network printer. Other devices that are good to assignee IP addresses to are routers, bridge devices, access points, or anything that may require a browser IP connection to manage such as http://192.168.1.1 for a router, http://192.168.1.2 for the Ethernet bridge hooked to the HR20, http://192.168.1.3 for a access point that relays wireless access between longer distances. Using DHCP is good for PC's that do not need to be sharing anything in particular or an HR20 since it does not matter what the IP address is since there is no reason to directly access it via an address. Portable PC's using DHCP is common place as well. When setting the amount of max DHCP addresses, I only allow max number in house +1 so a visitor can join in. In most cases I have to go into the router anyway to allow their MAC address since I use MAC filtering.
Link to more information on setting Static IP Addresses
Link to more information on re-setting the default DHCP on the HR2x system, Click HERE

Verify the HR20 for local network connection
With the introduction to support "ping" reply in version 0x0207 or later, verify the HR2x is on line by issuing a ping command from a command prompt to the IP address of the HR2x. The IP address can be obtained from the information screen in the setup test of the HR2x. After obtaining the IP address from the HR2x information screen, go to your windows PC, select Start => run, put command in the window box and select ok. In the command.com window, type in the following: c:/> ping <HR2x IP Address>, the result should be successful showing 3 accomplished pings that display the amount of time the ping took for each instance.

Alternate Media Sources
Sharing files from alternate source using Windows WMP11 as the source media server software and Linux Samba shared file systems
One other thing. By default, WMP11 will only share files from your local hard drive. Since my music and pictures are on my Linux box (shared with my XP box), I had to make a registry change so that the remote files can be shared. See below link and look for the above statement...
WMP11- Some New Things To Try To Get It Working With The HR20

Sharing files from alternate source using Nero 7 as the source media server software and drives mapped to a Windows system
Another alternative to achieve this is using Nero 7 Scout. In the setup you can select mapped drives to the Windows system like NAS drives. Once the drive is mapped to the Windows system, the selection to index the drive is made available in Nero 7 Scout.
NERO 7 on Windows XP

The HP Media Vault is a network attached storage solution with a lot of options. Here is excellent site for Q&A on this, HP Media Vault FAQ Knowledge Base

Media Server Log off Message
There can be a couple of reasons why this is being displayed for no obvious reason. It may have to do with your PC going into a sleep mode, power saver mode, or standby mode. See the attachment "Display Properties.pdf" for these settings.

There is also a separate power setting for hardware that may exist on your PC that may be putting your network card to a sleep mode as well. See the attachment "Network Device power management slides.pdf"

See this link to check and make sure UPnP services are added to the network PC properly.
This can also cause the log off message. "UPnP User Interface"

DVR Locking up Due to Network
Here is a problem that was found using some anti-virus software, Antivirus program causing the daily lockups?. Other problems like this are usually due to UPnP devices in the network that maybe causing a problem. Another recommendation in this case is to turn off ALL network devices, cameras, PC's, PS3's, printers, etc. Power one up at a time and let it stay on to see if it will affect the DVR. This can take some time depending on how long it takes the DVR to show the issue, but time is sometimes all we have.

Music & Photos Not Showing Up in Menu
Windows WMP11: Start => Run => services.msc => ok, locate the Windows Media Player Network Sharing Services, right click on it and restart the service, reference LINK. Right click on the service to get to the properties and check for startup account information.

HR2x Does Not Boot When Connected to Network
This has been reported by several users and some fixes have been made to the HR20-xxx firmware to help with this issue. If you are running into this issue there are a couple of things that may help get around this issue. First thing to do is to report the issue in the appropriate issue thread. In the issue include every piece of hardware that is connected to your home network like cameras, xbox, Wii, refrigerators, etc and include brand, model numbers and settings for that network device.

Try unplugging the HR2x from the network while booting. After the boot is complete then plug the network cable back in. If the HR20-xxx locks up or quits working, the remove the HR20-xxx from the network or remove other devices from the network until the suspected device is identified and documented in the issues thread.

Others have reported installing a separate switch for the HR2x device(s) has worked by isolating the DVR(s) from other device traffic. This has been done with a Linksys WRT54G with the Wireless portion turned off and just the switch portion being used then up-linked to the home router.

Maybe It is Time To REBOOT Everything!
Power off ALL equipment, the DSL/Cable modem, router, computers, HR2x's, everything. Plug in the DSL/Cable modem, let it boot up all the way, then plug in your router, then start booting up computers and other equipment attached to the network like printers etc., now plug your HR2x in and boot it up. This is a very good default order to follow when things go "screwy".

Port Forwarding DirecTV Equipment
These steps are from Linksys, yours may vary from a different OEM, but it will be basically the same. Important steps to take if you have multiple devices using port forwarding. Port range forwarding sets up public services on your network, such as web servers, ftp servers, e-mail servers, or other specialized Internet applications. (Specialized Internet applications are any applications that use Internet access to perform functions such as videoconferencing or on line gaming. Some Internet applications may not require any forwarding.) When users send these types of requests to your network via the Internet, the Router will forward those requests to the appropriate servers (computers). Before using forwarding, you should assign static IP addresses to the designated servers (use the DHCP Reservation feature on the Basic Setup screen). If you need to forward all ports to one PC, click the DMZ tab.

To add an application, complete the following fields:
Application Name
Enter the name of the application IE HR20-700 Den
Start ~ End Port
Enter the number or range of port(s) used by the server or Internet application. Check with the Internet application documentation for more information. This will be the manual port assignments on the Directv DVR.
Protocol
Select the protocol TCP or UDP, or select Both. In most cases all you need is TCP for the Directv protocol, but it will not hurt to have both.
To IP Address
Enter the IP address of the server that you want the Internet users to be able to access. To find the IP address. If you assigned a static IP address to the server, then you can click the DHCP Reservation button on the Basic Setup screen to look up its static IP address. The server in this case is the Directv DVR.

Links of Interest for port forwarding

Website to select Many Different router brands to show "How to Port Forward"
2 Wire Port Forwarding Instructions
Apple AirPort Extreme Network Services Port Forwarding
HR2x Ports Forwarding, Manually
Linksys WRT350N Router with screen shots
Linksys/Cisco WGA600N Wireless Adapter (Quick Hit)
Westell 327W Port Forwarding

PURPLE = Directv Branded/Supported

Highly Recommended Links
Please add additional documentation to this thread for "how to" and instruction!
Looking for *YOUR* Help; Documents... for Networking

Third party firmware for your router
The link at the end of this statement are instructions and firmware from dd-wrt.com that can be used to convert a router to a Ethernet bridge. This can be very helpful if you already have a wireless router sitting around that is no longer in use or if you have updated your home router and are no longer planning on using the existing router. The router can be used as a Ethernet bridge and multiple devices can be plugged into the router and then be hooked up to the home network/internet, dd-wrt web page installation docs
I have installed this firmware on a Linksys WRT54GS and configured it to a client bridge. This makes the 4 ports on the router a switch type connection and it will TX/RX over the wireless connection to the router in the home network. Here is an attachment of the settings needed to make this work using th dd-wrt firmware on a WRT54Gs version 2 router and firmware version 23 SP2, "The dd-wrt54gs2.pdf"

Hooking up your system!
HR20 Networking hardwired/wireless: Layout Drawing

WINDOWS
Networking and Viiv
HR20: Networking with Windows Media Player (WMP)
WMP11- Some New Things To Try To Get It Working With The HR20
NERO 7 on Windows XP
And the winner is... TVersity!
Tversity Help Please
TVersity Playlists
New TVersity Version Available - Audio Streaming Added for HR20
TVersity Quick Start Guide
HR20 Does not see TVersity Media Server or it stops detecting it after a while
FireWall Ports That May Need to be Opened
Twonky LAME Plugin for Music
HR20 Media Sharing; WMP11 How-To (Consolidated)
Twonky Beta Version provided by boilerjt
Configure UPnP on the PC
Vista Users: Have Solution For Tversity/WMP11 Problem
WMP_Settings_for_HR2x

Warning - If you right clicked on an unknown device and removed it in WMP11, the only work around that I have found to get it back is to un-install WMP11 and re-install it.

LINUX
Getting Twonky Linux to Work
Audio Streaming on the HR20 using Ubuntu Linux
Twonky and Fedora Core 4
Media Share - Mediatomb Is Now Working

MAC
Twonky for Mac - Audio Streaming Works!
Mac Users: EyeConnect 1.5 Works with the HR20
Wireless bridges for dummies (Mac division)

VMware for Windows
Installing MediaTomb Using VMWare For Windows for the DirecTV HR2x

Intel Viiv
Intel® Viiv™ Processor Technology

Buffalo Technology Wireless WHR -G125
How to setup the Buffalo Wireless WHR-G125 as a router and bridge
Buffalo 2.53 firmware, this is needed for buffalo to work, if this link does not work, PM me and I can send it to you!
"Buffalo 2.53 Firmware"

Other Good Links for Configuration Help
Wireless bridges for dummies (Mac division)

Thanks everyone who has contributed to these documents and have provided their time and effort to make a reliable, safe, and working network for the home.

*NOTE - The hardware mentioned in this post is hardware that I or others have used and reported to work in their environment. The equipment is NOT said to be certified in any form or fashion by me or Directv or DBSTalk.com!

Send me a PM to Update this thread, please!
There are a LOT of threads that have been made for networking. If you find one that is a good reference please send it to me so it can be included in this one thread. With networking becoming such a important part of this product, it is necessary to try and keep some order to where to get the needed help and get it at a one stop shop! If you still need help, don't be afraid to ask for it, PM!.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Got it restored, Thanks Stuart!


----------

